# Constipation or just good digestion?



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

My now 16 weeks old Cylo have been on RAW for over 1 month now. Just last week, we ran out of homemade chicken quarters so I went out and bought a couple of very expensive bags of Nature's Variety's RAW patties. Had been swapping between 8oz of Venison and Beef. Both were consistently loved by my boy. But, the feeding instructions on the bag says 8oz per day for pups under 50lb. 

My boy seemed a little on the light side and he's always hungry. He was weighted at around 34lb 1 week ago so I decided to double up. Feeding him 1x 8oz morning, and 1x8oz evenings. It takes him no more then 30 seconds to gobble them all up which is nice. 

Lately, he seemed to only poop once per day and when he does, the poops are very small and solid. My questions is with 1lb of RAW going in, and only a hotdog size poop coming out once per day. Can that be just the way he's absorbing the food? or is he constipated. I've check his tummy and doesn't seemed to be hard, he's acting very normal and playful thanks to RAW. I'm just wondering where all those food went.. LOL

Has anyone had previous experiences with those very expensive Nature's Variety's Raw feeds? http://www.naturesvariety.com/rawDOG

I'm thinking of becoming K9-Kraving's Distributor here in Southern California.. If anyone is interested these food, please PM for arrangements.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't feed raw, but I've read a lot on this board that dogs on raw will have smaller bowel movements, simply because they are able to absorb more of the food they eat. Dogs on kibble have larger bowel movements due to the fillers, preservatives, and other things in kibble that they cannot digest and therefore have to excrete.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been feeding Bear RAW for several months now. I don't know your pup, but I would say it's just beter absorbtion, although I know the anxiousness you feel. After switching Bear he didn't poop for three days! I was freaking, lol! Just go back and read my posts on this very board, lol!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey usually eats raw just once per day but this past week she has been having it for both of her meals. The number of poops vary, although she has had days with just one poop, but what is consistent is that they are absolutely TINY! Two or three, like, gumdrop sized poops and that's all.







I'd say things sound pretty normal. As long as he is not trying to poop and unable to I'd think he's fine.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

One of the beautiful things about feeding raw is that there is very little waste - protein is utilized by the body much more effectively than grains, and there is a lot of grain/carbohydrate in the average kibble. My adult dogs have one bowel movement a day, that's it, and it is a fraction of what I would see if they were eating dry food. Makes cleaning up a breeze!

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Well, thanks for the affirmation!









Thing is, I'm stumped at to his weight. He seems very happy and healthy, yet he eats like a pig.. From reading up all RAW feed instructions, websites, suggestions, etc, supposedly we are to feed them no more then 3% on the average. But this guy can gobble up 1lb before I can fill up his waterbowl.. :rollseye

We've tested for parasites and etc.. all came back negative.. I'm going to be broke by the time he is full grown.. :sigh

Dan


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Puppies eat _much more_ than adult dogs. There will be times when your pup will go through growth spurts and eat more than average, you just have to adjust accordingly. As long as his bones aren't poking out all over the place I'd say you're in good shape.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Another question would be, how safe is it to continually feed him larger and larger portions without the risk of Bloating? i.e. Feed him 3 times per day upto 1lb per meal? he always seems hungry.. yet he is not even fat at 2lb of RAW per day..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would be feeding at least 2# a day to a GSD male pup. I feed Karlo about that in two meals a day. Been on 2x's since about Cylo's age. He is 24 weeks and 60# I still see ribs. He has small poo's but goes a couple to three times a day. I don't feed pre-made raw though. Not sure if that makes a difference, but I think they still should be fed the same amount no matter the source. 
Homemade chicken 1/4's~ how do you make them?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Technostorm supposedly we are to feed them no more then 3% on the average.


That is for ADULT dogs.

Puppies should be fed approximately 5-7% of their 8 week old weight or 3% of their estimated ADULT weight.

At 4 months Mauser was getting roughly a 1.5 pounds per MEAL and two meals per day. Some weeks he got more (when he had growth spurts), so weeks a little less.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Lauri, so is feeding a 35lb, 4 month old puppy 3lb of raw safe per day?


----------

